# Suggestions for 1-2 hr loop in PDX



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

I will be in Portland (Northwest) next week and it looks like I might be able to escape for a 1-2 hour road ride. I'm a complete noob to Portland although I will have my GPS phone with me.

Can someone suggest a loop that I can do? Climbing is a plus. From the map it seems like I should chart a course in/around Forest Park?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Forest Park has some good mountain bike trails. Depends where you are staying. Best climbing is in the West Hills up to Skyline Road. Stay off Cornelius Pass Road due to traffic. Council Crest is a nice urban ride with decent climbing. Highway 30 north to Sauvie Island and then loop around the island is a nice flat ride.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Rubber to the Road – Portland Bicycle Ride Guide » Portland Area Bike Rides


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll be starting from NW Vaughn St. Would a simple Forest Park loop like this be OK?

NW Cornell Rd ->
NW Skyline Blvd ->
NW Newberry Rd -> (or NW Germantown Rd)
NW St. Helens Rd to NW Vaughn St


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

sanrensho said:


> I'll be starting from NW Vaughn St. Would a simple Forest Park loop like this be OK?
> 
> NW Cornell Rd ->
> NW Skyline Blvd ->
> ...


What time of day will you be riding?
You should know that St Helens is also Hwy 30 and very busy and fast during commute times.
Other than that, it's a classic loop. Should be enjoyable if done off-hours. (Note: Cornell and Skyline can be harrowing at rush hour as well, but speeds are lower).


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

sanrensho said:


> I'll be starting from NW Vaughn St. Would a simple Forest Park loop like this be OK?
> 
> NW Cornell Rd ->
> NW Skyline Blvd ->
> ...


Cornell to Thompson to Skyline is a good route up the hill. Cornell can get busy during rush hour. The Germantown Rd descent can be really bad during evening rush hour although it is a great 3 mile descent when there isn't a 1-2 mile traffic jam. Newberry Rd is a nice 2 mile descent with minimal traffic. Hwy 30/St. Helens Rd has a nice wide shoulder to ride, just pay attention for road debris. Be sure to reward yourself with a stop at Voodoo Donuts or Hair of the Dog Brew Pub in Northwest.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

tenkerman said:


> Cornell to Thompson to Skyline is a good route up the hill. Cornell can get busy during rush hour. The Germantown Rd descent can be really bad during evening rush hour although it is a great 3 mile descent when there isn't a 1-2 mile traffic jam. Newberry Rd is a nice 2 mile descent with minimal traffic. Hwy 30/St. Helens Rd has a nice wide shoulder to ride, just pay attention for road debris. Be sure to reward yourself with a stop at Voodoo Donuts or Hair of the Dog Brew Pub in Northwest.


last I checked Thompson was still closed. Might be worth looking into.
you could do the Germantown loop in under 2 hours...Newberry would be pushing it. Throw in a loop around Sauvie's and your probably closer to 3.


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

> I'll be starting from NW Vaughn St. Would a simple Forest Park loop like this be OK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Up Cornell. Note that there are two tunnels. Both have uphill bike paths around them. I advise using the paths.

Hang a right up 53rd. Steep.

Finish up Thompson.

Descend Thompson on the other side.

Right on Laidlaw and continue down.

Right on Kaiser. Take this all the way to Germantown. 

Germantown to Old Germantown. Up to Skyline.

Skyline back to Thompson.

Thompson down to Cornell and into town.



Notes:

* Thompson is open (another poster suggested it might still be closed)
* A slightly better route but less of a loop would have you continue on Skyline after ascending Thompson, 53rd, Cornell and descending Springville. The up Kaiser to OGT.
* Newberry is more fun as climb than descent.

* Do not climb Germantown on either side. Too much traffic. Plus Old GT is better.

* Springville is a good alternative to OGT. But I prefer OGT.

* Try not to ride during peak traffic times. Evenings after 6:30 should be okay.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I think I have enough to plan out a ride.

Much appreciated!


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

bahueh said:


> last I checked Thompson was still closed. Might be worth looking into.
> you could do the Germantown loop in under 2 hours...Newberry would be pushing it. Throw in a loop around Sauvie's and your probably closer to 3.


Thompson is open.


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

sanrensho said:


> Thanks everyone. I think I have enough to plan out a ride.
> 
> Much appreciated!


So where did you go?


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I agree with ascending on Cornell >> 53rd >> Thompson (or skip the 53rd steepness) and just go up Cornell a bit further to Thompson branching off Cornell to Skyline. 

Also an alternative to all that traffic is to take NW Saltzman off HWy 30 up to Skyline. Saltzman is gentle grade and gravel. But quiet, peaceful and pretty.

I like riding up to Skyline then descending McNamee or Newberry to Hwy 30, then do a loop on Sauvie. If it's the weekend, stop at Kruger's Farm on Sauvie for some great food and farmer's market. Roasted corn, pizzas, sausage, burgers, linguica, micro brews, fresh fruit. Awesome stuff.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

wtfbbq said:


> So where did you go?


Unfortunately I had to leave the bike at home this time, but will definitely bring the bike next time.

As a complete newbie to Portland, I should have spent at least a few hours exploring the city on bike, as it seems to be a very bike-friendly town. (I don't know about bike theft, which is a serious problem in my town.) That would have been the most efficient way to hit various bakeries, roasters, and bike shops I wanted to see.

Will do this for sure next time, and one of the loops suggested.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## professionalsql (Apr 5, 2012)

sanrensho said:


> As a complete newbie to Portland, I should have spent at least a few hours exploring the city on bike, as it seems to be a very bike-friendly town. (I don't know about bike theft, which is a serious problem in my town.)


Depending on what list you see, Portland is usually considered the #1 or #2 most bike friendly city in America.

As to bike theft - yes, it happens. The city does have a large number of bike boxes though, and there are often stands or other things to chain up to.

Since you like climbs, the areas others have told you about are very good. Forest Park, McNamee, Newberry, and Germantown are all good climbing roads. Germantown can get pretty busy though, and gets tight.


----------

